# Gas boiler running constantly



## Neil_Ireland (8 Dec 2009)

Hi all,

I've noticed my gas boiler seems to be running constantly even when the heating is off. It sounds like a pump running without the burner firing.

Seems like a waste of electricity to have this on all the time, is there any reason I can't just turn the poiler off?
It's only a few months old btw.

Thanks.


----------



## you're gas (8 Dec 2009)

Hi Neil,

sounds like the boiler and/or the programmer (time clock) aren't wired correctly.  Get the installer back asap.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (8 Dec 2009)

you're gas said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> sounds like the boiler and/or the programmer (time clock) aren't wired correctly.  Get the installer back asap.



It's only happened in the last couple of weeks. The boiler was silent during the summer. 
I did some looking on-line and found out some boilers have a safety circuit where the pump runs constantly below 6.5 degrees.
I can see the point if the temp is below 0 degrees but there is little chance of freezing this weather.

Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Guest110 (8 Dec 2009)

Normally on boilers they have frost protection on them and in this case as mentioned above they come on whenever the temp drops to a certain limit.

Maybe the problem might be that the Outside Air Temperature on the boiler is faulty


----------



## DavyJones (8 Dec 2009)

Make and model?


----------



## Neil_Ireland (8 Dec 2009)

It's a vokera mynute ehe. 

Found the manual on line. [broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------

